
Gridless - HTML5 & CSS3 Framework With Beautiful Typography - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/html5/gridless-html5-css3-framework-with-beautiful-typography/
======
ramanujam
Direct Link : <http://thatcoolguy.github.com/gridless-boilerplate/>

Github: <https://github.com/thatcoolguy/gridless-boilerplate>

~~~
Hagelin
and previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2646571>

------
WimLeers
<http://thatcoolguy.github.com/gridless-boilerplate/> lags in Safari 5.0.5
while scrolling.

------
sbierwagen
Looks great on Firefox 4/Vista, but the fonts aren't antialiased on Chrome
14/Vista, which seems to be an outstanding bug in the way Chrome handles
@font-face, which is odd for a browser that's based on Apple code.

~~~
evanwalsh
Well, 12 is the stable release, so I hardly think supporting 14 is a priority.

